# ping admin



## iLB (21 Aug 2012)

Do you have a graph plotting CC sign up, and has it had a significant leap in the last 6-8 weeks? (if you have time to humour me


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Aug 2012)

I'd also be interested to see the general rise in registrations since CC migrated to the present format. There must be some figures we could plot a graph from, if you don't have them already.


----------



## Octet (21 Aug 2012)

Although it won't be as accurate as information straight from the servers, you could always check Alexa (a browser toolbar which records information on what sites people visit, and thus giving a representation of how many people visit a site).

http://www.alexa.com/siteinfo/cyclechat.net

It doesn't record registration but is interesting and useful none the less.


----------



## Shaun (21 Aug 2012)

It's difficult to completely exclude spam registrations from the figures but overall there's around a 25% rise in new registrations.

Daily post count and active users is rising along the same upward trend line as it has since we moved to the new software and last week we had the busiest day we've had since we started (with the exception of one anomaly day where we got a mention on the BBC News website [_18 Jan 2010_]).


----------

